# Tappan Open 8/18



## PropellorHead (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Gang,

The Indian Valley Band Boosters are hosting an open bass tournament at Tappan Lake on Saturday August 18th from 6am to 2pm. For details and a copy of the flyer, please visit the website below: 

http://outdoorsmanrd.com/Indian Valley OPEN 8 18 2012.jpg

Thanks for looking! Hope you can join us!


----------

